# Argëtim & zbavitje > Lojra dhe rebuse >  Fjale qe te bie ndermend...

## The Clown

....vajzhdojme lojen e fshire nga moderatoret inatqore.

posto fjalen qe te bie ndermend pas postimit te fundit...krahas te njejtes fjale.


Krem 

Karramel

Sheqer

----------


## strange

Bayerni fitues i Champion Liges  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## The Clown

inter .............ka gjasa me shume.

----------


## symphony

elegji.....

----------


## llapmuhaxheri

mall............

----------


## Albela

*MUNGES.............*

----------


## Xhenet.M.S.

Vetmi............

----------


## alem_de

Merzitshem........................

----------


## llapmuhaxheri

zemrim.........

----------


## Xhenet.M.S.

Inate............................

----------


## llapmuhaxheri

falje............

----------


## Xhenet.M.S.

*Meshire..............*

----------


## symphony

pendim    .

----------


## Xhenet.M.S.

*Krokodil.*

----------


## symphony

zvarranik..........

----------


## Xhenet.M.S.

*pizhimuzh........*

----------


## Izadora

ca eshte kjo mi ?


Proshut

----------


## llapmuhaxheri

pizza.............

----------


## Linda5

Scampi.........

----------


## Izadora

ngjale.............

----------

